
Three Ways to Beat Burnout - peter123
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/gergen-vanourek/2008/12/three-ways-to-beat-burnout.html
======
PStamatiou
#4) xbox #5) sex

~~~
sokoloff
Amusing the order you chose.

~~~
rudyfink
The order is even in a song: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmZL0fmhTbA>
(have to give it to at least 1:09)

------
DenisM
The easiest way to tame burnout for me is Wii Fit balance board. 30 minutes of
yoga and balance games cure tiredness like nothing else.

~~~
umjames
Tiredness in the physical sense or the mental sense? I associate burnout with
mental fatigue.

Sleep is the best cure for physical tiredness, but mental tiredness is much
harder to overcome.

Probably the best way to prevent mental fatigue is to force yourself to do
different things on a regular basis. It's all about not getting stuck in a
rut. I find that my mind needs to feel a sense of accomplishment to keep me
from feeling burnout. Even an "easy win" is better than no win at all.

~~~
igorhvr
> Sleep is the best cure for physical tiredness, but mental tiredness is much
> harder to overcome.

I believe it is exactly backwards. For several times in my life I got myself
in a shape where I went to the gym and did my full routine, yet felt mentally
so tired I could only think in the same way a drunk person would.

For me, at least, sleep deprivation taxes the mind much quicker and much
heavier than it taxes the body. Good quality sleep without an alarm clock
seems to be the best way to handle mental exhaustion.

